# ISO 13849-1 Anhang K PFHd-Werte?!?



## Basde1 (8 November 2010)

Hallo, 

hat jemand von euch einen Plan, wie man die PFHd-Wert von höheren Kategorieen berechnen kann. 
Also ich kann leider nur die Werte der Kategorie B und 1 berechnen mit
PFHd=1/(MTTFd*365*24).
Das erscheint mir logisch, aber alle anderen Werte, also der höheren Kategorien kann ich nicht berechnen.

z.B. bei MTTFd=30a --> PFHd=3,8*E-6 Kat.1

für       MTTFd=1196,59a --> PFHd=9,54*E-8 Kat.4

aber wie komm ich denn auf die 1196,59a wenn ich bei der MTTFd-Berechnung immer auf 100 Jahre kürzen muss?!?

Hat von euch irgendjemand schon eine Validierung nach 13849-2 durchgeführt?!?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Basde1


----------



## Safety (8 November 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht ganz nachvollziehen was du willst.

Sehe Dir doch mal den BGIA(IFA) Bericht 2008 an. Und versuche das ganz mit der kostenlosen Software SiSteMa auch von der IFA.

Ansonsten beschreibe doch mal die SF.

Und was Du da so treibst.


----------



## Basde1 (9 November 2010)

Erstmal dankeschön für Ihre schnelle Antwort.
Also den BGIA Report 2008/2 habe ich bereits durchgearbeitet mit Hilfe der SISTEMA, welches wirklich ein Top-Programm ist.
Ich schreibe im Moment meine Diplomarbeit über das Thema Validierung nach ISO 13849-2 in welcher man den Nachweis für die Richtigkeit der Berechnungen, ... aufweisen muss.

Ich habe jetzt immer Beispiele gerechnet mit der SISTEMA und nebenbei mit Papier und Bleistift. Das Aufstellen der SF ist nicht mein Problem. Mit den Werte dop, hop, tzyklus --> nop  (kein Problem)
                                      --> MTTFd (kein Problem),
Parts-Count und evtl. Symmetrisierung stellt auch kein Problem für mich dar. Ist ja noch alles logisch, aber die Umrechnung vom MTTFd- auf den PFHd-Wert ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.

z.B. das Schaltungsbeispiel 14 aus dem BGIA-Report 2008/2:
      Mit SISTEMA:
                        - MTTFd = 71 a
                        - PFHd = 1,21*E-7 1/h (Kat.3)

      Eigene Rechnung:
                        - MTTFd = 71 a
- PFHd = 1,61*E-6 1/h (Kat.1)

Mit der im Anhang K ISO 13849-1 gegebenen Tabelle kann man ja die PFHd-Werte bestimmen über die Kategorie, DC und CCF. Doch die SISTEMA gibt ja am Schluss dann an, ob der Wert des ausgerechneten PFHd-Wertes für die geforderte Kategorie, ... möglich ist (eben die Überprüfung, ob es passt).

Genau hier liegt mein Problem, dass ich nicht vom MTTFd auf PFHd komme. Ich lande immer in der Kategorie B oder 1.

Ich bin schon am Verzweifeln mit dieser Umrechnung, versuche schon seit über einer Woche auf das Ergebnis zu kommen. 

Bedanke mich schon für Ihr Bemühen und Ihre Hilfe.


Grüße

BASDE1


----------



## Basde1 (9 November 2010)

Ach, hab ich noch vergessen zu schreiben. 

Wenn ich den PFHd-Wert von SISTEMA: 1,21*E-7 in einen MTTFd-Wert umrechne, dann kommen 943a raus und es sollten doch 71a sein, oder?!?

Irgendwie hänge ich da ganz ganz stark?!? Vielleicht steh ich auch nur brutal aufn Schlauch, aber irgendwie erscheint mir das nicht logisch?

Gruß

BASDE1


----------



## jora (9 November 2010)

Hi,

rechnest du mit der Formel aus  ISO 13849-1 Anhang D.2?



> z.B. das Schaltungsbeispiel 14 aus dem BGIA-Report 2008/2:
> Mit SISTEMA:
> - MTTFd = 71 a
> - PFHd = 1,21*E-7 1/h (Kat.3)
> ...



Der MTTFd von Sistema bedeutet, das du zwei Kanäle hast, die einem Kanal mit dem MTTFd entsprechen. Sind aber trotzdem 2 Kanäle, deswegen ja auch Kat 3
Bei dem Umrechnung auf dem PFH habe ich keine Ahnung, mit welcher Formel rechnest du da?


----------



## Basde1 (9 November 2010)

Hi Jora,

ja das mit der Formel im Anhang D.2 hab ich alles mit einbezogen, das ist die Symmetrisierung zweier Kanäle zu einem MTTFd für jeden Kanal.

Also ich hab es bis jetzt immer so gemacht:

                                 PFHD=1/(MTTFd*365*24)

Diese MTTFd´s von denen ich immer rede, sind schon die zusammengefassten MTTFd´s eines Subsystems. Aber mit denen hab ich ja garkein Stress, das ist ja immer ganz logisch. Einfache Blockschaltbildalgebra. Jedoch das Umrechnen auf den PFHd-Wert!!!
Ich könnte schon alles ausm Fenster schmeissen...


----------



## jora (9 November 2010)

Basde1 schrieb:


> PFHD=1/(MTTFd*365*24)


Wo hast du die Formel her?


----------



## Basde1 (9 November 2010)

Ich habe vor mir an der Wand ein rießen Poster von einem bekannten SRP/CS-Hersteller, wo diese Formel aus der DIN ISO 61508 draufsteht. Sie steht aber auch im BGIA-Report 2008/2 ötere Male drinnen, z.B. Seite 229.  unter D3.

Ich hatte auch schon E-Mail Kontakt mit jemanden, der sich in dieser Materie auskennt und dieser verwies mich darauf, dass dies nur bei 1-Kanaligen Systemen funktionieren würde. Ist ja auch der Fall.

Bei 2-kanaligen Systemen würden noch der DC einen Einfluss mit sich bringen. Jedoch wie?!?
hhhmmmmm


----------



## Safety (9 November 2010)

Ich glaube du hast ein Grundlegendes Verständnis Problem.
Es geht hier um eine Abschätzung des PL.
Anhand des MTTFd Anhang E
DC Anhang F
Struktur Abschnitt 6
Verhalten der SF unter Fehlerbedienungen Abschnitt 6
Software Anhang G
Fähigkeit eine SF unter vorhersehbaren Umgebungsbedienungen auszuführen.

Also sehe Dir die Formel für MTTFd und DC an, errechen diesen und dann lese in der Tabelle K1 den erreichten PL ab. Aber man muss nicht nur diese Werte einhalten auch die Anforderungen der gewählten Struktur sind wichtig. Einfacher geht das Ablesen anhand der Balkengrafik Bild 5 DIN EN ISO 13849-1:2008.

Diese Tabelle wurde anhand von verschiedenen Markov Modellen ermittelt.


----------



## Basde1 (9 November 2010)

Also erstmal ein großes Dankeschön für eure Antworten,
Vorweg, du glaubst falsch. Ich kenne die ISO 13849-1 nun schon in und auswendig von vorne bis hinten.
Jedoch habe ich noch Probleme, bei der Umrechnung von MTTFd-Werten auf die zugehörigen PFHd-Werte.

Mir ist klar, wenn ich eine SF durchrechne, dass ich dann mehrere Maßnahmen durchziehen muss um auf eine Abschätzung des PL´s zu kommen.

Doch, in der 13849-2 musst man genau das alles Validieren. Hier kommen wir auf das Problem. Hast du dir schon mal Beispiele aus dem BGIA-Report angeschaut?!?
Es kommt, z.B. vor, dass man mit einem MTTFd von 82a, CCF=70 und einem DCavg von 74 (was low ist) auf ein PL=e und Kategorie 3!!!!

Genau hier liegen die Unregelmäßigkeiten, es gibt kein PL=e mit DC=low!!!
Jedoch wurde die Rechnung in der SISTEMA durchgeführt.

Also entschuldige mich, wenn es so rüber kam, als wüsste ich die verschiedenen Maßnahmen nicht um den PL abzuschätzen.

Hast du da eine Ahnung, ob es schon fertig ausgerechnete Markov-Modelle gibt für die verschiedenen PFHd-Werten?!?
Wenn nicht, dann werd ich mich da mal dransitzen. Die Tabelle K.1 im Anhang K der ISO 13849-1 ist einfach nur für Abschätzungen, jedoch nix für genaue Berechnungen.


----------



## Safety (10 November 2010)

Hallo,
die 13849 bietet ein einfaches abschätzendes Verfahren für die PL Bestimmung.
Warum sollte hier jemand anfangen mit Markov-Modellen zurechen. Oder arbeitest Du bei einer Firma die Bauteile Entwickelt?

Was für ein Beispiel meinst Du im BGIA Bericht?
Und die 61508 kann man nicht einfach mit der 13849 anwenden, da die 13849 abschätzt aber dafür eben die Struktur fordert.


----------



## Basde1 (16 November 2010)

Dankeschön für deine Antwort Safety.

Ich hatte das etwas zu sehr ins Detail betrachtet. Du hast völlig recht mit dem Satz, warum man mit Markov-Modellen rechnen sollte. Ich habe mich trotz deiner Antwort nocheinmal direkt an jemanden sehr fähigen der DGUV gerichtet.
Das Problem der Tabelle K im Anhang K der ISO 13849-1 ist, dass dort nur mit Eckwerten gerechnet wird. Ich meinte das Beispiel 15 kannst dir ja mal anschauen, wenn du Zeit hast.

Naja, trotzdem ist dies nur eine genauere Betrachtung.

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Tool für die ISO 13849-2 zu erstellen, was nicht so einfach ist, wie es sich schreiben lässt. *ROFL*

Aber naja, trotzdem nochmals dankeschön für deine Antworten.
Hast du vielleicht schon Erfahrungen gemacht mit der Validierung?!? Habe gehört, dass heuer noch eine Überarbeitete Version der 13849-2 kommen soll mit neuen Aspekten, z.B. Validierung der MTTFd, DCavg,....

Grüße BASDE1


----------



## Safety (28 November 2010)

Hallo,
  ja es gibt einen Entwurf  der 13849-2, dass Inhaltsverzeichnis kannst Du Dir mal bei Beuth Verlag ansehen. 
  Ob man für diese Norm bzw. Normen ein Tool erstellen kann ist eine gute Frage, ich habe mich auch damit beschäftigt und bin der Meinung, nein.
  Meine Lösung ist eher eine Art Checkliste, die abfragt was und wie man es gelöst hat.
  Es gibt einfach zu viele Lösungen um das mit einem Tool machen zu können, ab Ende Januar werden wir eine neue Seminarreihe beginnen in dieser dann das ganze gezeigt wird, wir haben vor eine Maschine komplett nach 13839 zur Konstruieren, Verifizieren und Validieren mit Entsprechender Dokumentation. Die Idee kam eigentlich von den Kunden, viele kennen die Begrifflichkeiten aber haben bei der Umsetzung noch Probleme.

 Also wie Du schon geschrieben hast Rechnet die Tabelle K mit Eckwerten und die Sistema mit zwischenwerten, ich finde diese Lösung auch nicht gut, aber es ist durch aus möglich. Und wenn man die Sistema Berechnung in die Doku. mit einbezieht ist das auch für mich o.k.


----------



## Koch (7 Januar 2011)

@Base1

Zu dem Beispiel 15 aus dem BGIA-Report, da kann ich Deine Unklarheiten beseitigen:

Du hast recht, des "Hydraulische Steuerungsteil" hat einen
DC=86% also "low"

Nach der 13849-1 kann man aber um den PL zu berechnen den DC mit einer Abweichung von 5% betrachten.

D.h. bei der PL-Bestimmung von "Hydraulische Steuerungsteil"aus Bsp 15 hat dieses also effektiv einen DC von 81% bis 91% und jetzt kannst Du Dir einen Wert aus diesem Bereich aussuchen....

wähle DC=90% also mittel

==> PL e              tatdaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Koch (7 Januar 2011)

Du wirst lachen, ich such zur Zeit eine genaue Formel für PFH in Abhängigkeit von MTTFd, Kategorie.
Möchte einen Vergleich zwischen PFH nach EN 13849 und ISO 62021 anstellen.

Hintergrund:
Ein Lieferant, dessen BT (nach 13849) einen PFH = 3,31E-8 hat (mit PL e !!).
Er behauptet, das wenn er sein BT mit dem Siemens-Tool "Safety Evaluation Tool" (statt SiSteMa) bewertet, dann hätte es ein PFH = 8,5E-10. Ein durchaus dramatischer Unterschied!! Soweit ich weiss verwendet das Siemens Tool die ISO 62021 zur Berechnung.

Der Clou:
Wenn man das "Safety Evaluation Tool" von Siemens verwendet kann man auch nach EN 13849 vorgehen. Wenn man dabei Siemensteile aus deren Bibo verwendet findet man dann auch einen FU "PL d" mit "PFH = 7E-9, da frage ich mich doch wie sowas möglich ist. Langsam verstehe ich dann wieso Siemens mal wieder seine eigenen Socken strickt und keine SiSteMa-Bibo liefert.


Also ich erstelle mir eine Exceltabelle die die vergleichenden Rechnungen anstellen kann:
Für die 62021 habe ich alle nötigen Formeln.
Die Berechnung für 13849 geht ja über Kehrwertbildung der MTTFd, bei höheren Kategorien kommt dann (denk ich) noch ein Faktor dazu.... werd ich gleich sehen. Für die einzelnen Kategorien scheint der Zusammenhang zw PFH und MTTFd ja linear zu sein.

Werde wohl einen Thread eröffnen müssen um die wichtigsten Unterschiede dieser Normen auf den PFH mal herauszuarbeiten und mit anderen zu diskutieren...


----------



## Safety (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo,
also der Entscheidende Unterschied ist meiner Meinung nach der vereinfachte Ansatz der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 

*4.5.1 **Performance Level PL*
Für jedes gewählte SRP/CS und/oder der Kombination von SRP/CS, die eine Sicherheitsfunktion ausführt, muss eine Abschätzung des PL durchgeführt werden.
Der PL der SRP/CS muss durch die Abschätzung folgender Aspekte bestimmt werden:
- des MTTFd -Wertes einzelner Bauteile (siehe Anhänge C und D);
- der DC (siehe Anhang E);
- des CCF (siehe Anhang F);
- der Struktur (siehe Abschnitt 6);
- des Verhaltens der Sicherheitsfunktion unter Fehlerbedingung(en) (siehe Abschnitt 6);
- sicherheitsbezogener Software (siehe 4.6 und Anhang J);
- systematischer Ausfälle (siehe Anhang G);
- der Fähigkeit, eine Sicherheitsfunktion unter vorhersehbaren Umgebungsbedingungen auszuführen

*4.5.4 Vereinfachtes Verfahren zur Abschätzung eines **PL*
Für vorgesehene Architekturen werden folgende typische Annahmen getroffen:
- Gebrauchsdauer, 20 Jahre (siehe Abschnitt 10);
- konstante Ausfallraten innerhalb der Gebrauchsdauer;
- für Kategorie 2, Anforderungsrate 1/100 der Testrate;
- für Kategorie 2, MTTFd,TE größer als die Hälfte der MTTFd,L.

Alles basiert auf der Struktur und die MTTFd *Abschätzung* ergibt sich meist auch auf *abgeschätzten* Werten. Auch der DC wird *abgeschätzt* durch den Anhang E. 


Diese Abschnitte wurden in die Balkengrafik Bild 5 und im Anhang K umgesetzt. Die SISTEMA liefert teilweise andere Werte, weil diese mit zwischen Werten rechnet, fast immer bessere!

Die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 und auch -2 liefert im Abschnitt 4.5.4 eine anwendbare Lösung für den Maschinenbau, was auch gewollt ist, einfache Abschätzungen keine komplizierten Berechnungen, basierend auf den Kategorien die hier immer noch am wichtigsten sind! Warum man immer versucht mehr aus der ganzen Geschichte zumachen verstehe ich nicht. Die BG hat die SISTEMA entwickelt um es noch einfacher zumachen. Warum macht Ihr euch das Leben so schwer, es gibt doch genug zu Dokumentieren, siehe Tabelle 2 DIN EN ISO 13849-2, da stehen die wichtigen Dinge, Grundlegende und Bewährte Sicherheitsprinzipien, Fehlersicherheit, die MTTFd Werte sind keine Lebensdauerwerte, sonder Wahrscheinlichkeitswerte auf Abschätzungen von Bauteilen basierend (Badewannenkurve).

Also ich bin der Meinung das man die EN 62061 nicht so einfach mit der DIN EN ISO 13849-1 vergleichen kann. Die aller meisten Maschinenbauer werden auch die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 anwenden, da es viel einfacher ist. Auch hat die DIN EN 62061 Ihre grenzen bei der Mechanik Hydraulik und Pneumatik. 

Warum hier wieder jeder anfängt sein Süppchen zu kochen ist mit Sicherheit nicht in den Normen begründet.


----------



## stefanlo111 (21 Juli 2017)

Basde1 schrieb:


> aber wie komm ich denn auf die 1196,59a wenn ich bei der MTTFd-Berechnung immer auf 100 Jahre kürzen muss?!?





du musst nur bei 2-kanaligen Systemen kürzen.


Wenn du z.B. ein Bauteil mit PFH=4,1*E-9 hast, kannst du dir den MTTFD-Wert aus der Tabelle K (ISO13849) heraussuchen. 
Dies brauchst du z.B. bei Sistema, wenn du keine PFH-Werte eintragen kannst.

Grüße..


----------



## Safety (22 Juli 2017)

Hallo stefanlo111, bitte lese doch nochmal die DIN EN ISO 13849-1 in der aktellen Ausgabe z.B. Abschnitt 4.5.2.
Dann begründe bitte mal Deine Antort.


----------



## stefanlo111 (24 Juli 2017)

Hallo Safety, 
der Fall stimmt auch.
Bei Kategorie 4 kann der max. MTTF-Wert eines Kanals bis 2500 betragen.

Aber die Tabelle ist auch anders herum nutzbar. Wenn man z.B. ein Sicherheitsbauteil hat, wo nur der PFH-Wert gegeben ist, kann man sich den MTTF-Wert aus der Tabelle ziehen.
Dies wird notwendig, wenn man bei Sistema eine SF mit SB erstellt und diese SB in Kanäle teilt. In den Blöcken sind dann keine PFH-Wert eingaben möglich. 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Safety (24 Juli 2017)

Hallo,
das bezweifle ich da die PFH[SUB]D[/SUB] Werte insbesondere bei Sicherheitsbauteilen mit anderen Normen ermittelt wurden.
Stichwort gekapseltes System, sehe Dir dazu mal das Kochbuch 4 an.


----------

